

The Wacky, Wiggly, Razor-Thin World of the Flexi Disc - ndarilek
https://medium.com/cuepoint/the-wacky-wiggly-razor-thin-world-of-the-flexi-disc-8d9463bce7a2

======
nemo44x
I remember anxiously playing Mc Donald's flexi on my sisters Fisher Price
record player. And then realizing, after we lost, it was just a crummy
advertisement. Cynicism in me was born.

------
ChuckMcM
Those were fun, my parents had some "talking postcards" which were pictures of
famous places you could then play on the turntable where a narrator would talk
about that place.

